# tour de france



## 89905 (May 1, 2005)

hello all
every year we watch the tour de france its a fantastic event .
next year we want to follow the tour with are faithfull hymer S555, has anyone got any advise or tips on how to do this ?
is a tour map produced ?
cheers
twodogs


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

Hi

There is a cycling magazine that publishes all the details & gives a map of the Tour de France. This does appear some time before the actual race but it has been a few years since we saw it so sorry i cant be more specific as to which one. There is also a website.

This is a cycling website re this years race so you could try emailing them for some help.

http://www.cycling4all.com/

Motorhomer


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

Hi Again

Here they are already building a preview. The Tour starts in the the vendee near Bordeaux.

http://www.cycling4all.com/index.php?content=r05rvf00.php

Motorhomer


----------



## nobbythehobby (May 9, 2005)

Hi,

The Tour has it's own superb website with English version. The site carries full details of the route as soon as it is published each year.

http://www.letour.fr/2004/us/index.html

Steve


----------



## 89109 (May 13, 2005)

The Tour route is published around October for the following years event. You can see it in the British magazine "Cycling Weekly"soon after. 
Following the race can be difficult in some areas - particularly in the mountains due to it's immense popularity.
Last year we decided to watch the stage finishing on Alpe d'Huez (probably the most popular one ) and arrived in the area about 4 days before. We found all the campsites around were full and decided to go elsewhere. You can of course stop by the roadside, as a lot of people do, if you arrive at the right time(?) but this did not appeal to us.

John


----------



## 89905 (May 1, 2005)

*wow thanks for your help*

wow
thanks for your help the information is starting to flow.
cheers
twodogs


----------



## Wiggy (May 22, 2005)

Hi everyone

Combining watching the Tour de France with motorcaravanning is about one of the best expeariences you could possibly have while holidaying in France.

We originally purchased our first van over 15 years ago now, and its first trip abroard was to the tour (we had visited previously with a tent), thousands of Camping Car & Cycling enthusiasts from all over the world make the annual 3 week trip to france while the tour is on.

Dont be frightened to park up at the side of the road on a tour stage, its the best way to soak up the atmosphere, the mountain stages are by far the most spectacular (following is a write up from this years Tour Alpe de Huez stage from the best website for cycling news).

http://www.cyclingnews.com/road/2004/tour04/?id=features/eagle1

We usually go most years for at least a week alternating between mountain stages and time trials. The evening before each stage sees the Camping Cars congregating together on the route and usually everyone just mingles together sharing tour expeariences and having a great evening prior to the following days stages.

This year the tour was won for a record Sixth time by lance Armstrong, I would recommend to everyone that next year 2005 you go to see the race when perhaps Lance will try for his Seventh win in a row.

Best regards

Wiggy1


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

twodogs

I agree with wiggy1. Last year we watched the Tourmalet stage and it was wall to wall motorhomes all the way up the mountain. Great atmosphere. Mind you it can take a while to get off the mountain again afterwards, so you'd be lucky to be able to do consecutive stages.


----------



## 89109 (May 13, 2005)

A good description of being on Alpe d'Huez for this year's 'Tour' can be read at:

http://www.cyclingnews.com/road/2004/tour04/?id=features/eagle1

It gives you a real feel of being there. Maybe we'll try again now that we have a campervan - camping by the roadside in a tent just did not appeal!

Wendy


----------

